# Communal Centipedes!!!



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 14, 2016)

So I have been wanting to share this for some time but I gave it a while to be sure it wasn't a fluke. These are Rhysida Longipes and I have had 6 housed together of all sizes since last September and all 6 are still alive and well, they actually seem to seek one another out. Unfortunately no babies have come from this setup as of yet but I'll give it more time and hope for the best. Deep substrate, high humidity, low ventilation and lots of rocks! I feed them about 10 small crickets once a week, just throw them all in at once. So if some of you are interested in a communal centipede setup, these are your little guys!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 14, 2016)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing this behavior!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 16, 2016)

Mastigoproctus, what is it with you and the revelation of the softer sides of centipede behaviour? Before reading your posts, I, and I am quite sure many others, saw centipedes as extremely aggressive, strictly un-handleable bugs. Yet you have shows that bugs have memories, and personalities - something that I have been constantly trying to prove to my friends. I saw in another post of yours that centipedes even remember whether or not you treated them rashly, and their aggression is heavily influenced by that. That's astounding! As for this post, it is yet another of your insights into the world of the Chilopods that has further revealed the complexity, of centipede behaviour, and their gentler side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 18, 2016)

Well this may sound completely crazy but I feel unraveling the mysteries surrounding these amazing creatures is my life calling and revealing their true behavioral patterns is just a small part of that. There are much bigger fish I'm out to fry though and soon I'll be posting a thread that will most likely be monumental in the Giant Centipede hobby. Keep an eye out for it under the "breeding reports" section.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 18, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> Well this may sound completely crazy but I feel unraveling the mysteries surrounding these amazing creatures is my life calling and revealing their true behavioral patterns is just a small part of that. There are much bigger fish I'm out to fry though and soon I'll be posting a thread that will most likely be monumental in the Giant Centipede hobby. Keep an eye out for it under the "breeding reports" section.


Well now you've gone and piqued my interest, I'll be watching the breeding reports now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kymura (Mar 19, 2016)

He keeps posting I may eventually begin to actually like them,
 they right now are the only thing that gives me the heebie jeebies.
I may have to get one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 19, 2016)

I would love to get some centipedes, however my mom is pretty firm about not having them in the house...

Plus, even if I was allowed, I tend to use all my money on roaches, they are my first priority, lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craze horse (Mar 26, 2016)

I know they're totally different but I've regularly found English centipedes living together. Surely it's the same as anything, if you keep them fat and happy there's no problems?


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 26, 2016)

craze horse said:


> I know they're totally different but I've regularly found English centipedes living together. Surely it's the same as anything, if you keep them fat and happy there's no problems?


You'd be surprised, I've seen engorged fat centipedes go out of their way to cannibalize other centipedes, especially Dehaani and Morsitans, they are jerks in most situations. They are also the 2 centipede species I have banished from my personal collections forever.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 26, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> You'd be surprised, I've seen engorged fat centipedes go out of their way to cannibalize other centipedes, especially Dehaani and Morsitans, they are jerks in most situations. They are also the 2 centipede species I have banished from my personal collections forever.


Oh great. Morsitans is one of the main species I am thinking of breeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 26, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I love the colors Morsitans come in but I had my share of them and have moved on hahaha I never got any really cool colors of them though, just red headed tigers and black headed tigers.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 26, 2016)

No, it's not that. I just think that this species may be harder to breed to judge by what you have mentioned.


----------

